# شريط ماتعولش الهم



## ginajoojoo (5 مايو 2007)

فى البداية للامانة الشريط منقول من منتدى اخر وحبيت انقله لاخواتى هنا فى المنتدى لانه تحفة
واخونا الحبيب basem_guitar شارك قبل كده هنا فى المنتدى بترنيمتين
واليكم الشريط كااااااااااامل(للمرنمة مريم بطرس)
ترنيمة لما بخاف
ترنيمة حبك كفاية
ترنيمة راجعلك
ترنيمة لو حزننا
ترنيمة لما الفرصة
ترنيمة كم يحلو لى
ترنيمة ماتعولش الهم
ترنيمة بعته بكام
ترنيمة يانفوس حزينة
ترنيمة ياللى لمست
لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3733660/37320eac/_-_.html​يارب يعجبكو
صلو من اجلى كتييييييييييييير​


----------



## cobcob (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*حقيقى ماقدرش اقول حاجة غير 
merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​
:big29: ​


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

جبتيه منين دة ها  انا دوخت عليه 
بجد ميرسى اوى الشريط ده كان عاملى ازمة نفسيه ​


----------



## mario_in_jesus (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

بدور على الشريط ده من زمان
thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

انا مايرضنيش ياجورج ان اى حاجة تعملك ازمة نفسية 
انا تحت امرك فى اى وقت..ميرسى على مرورك
صلى من اجل امتحاناتى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ميرسى على مرورك يا ماريو 
صلى من اجلى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

كلك زوق يا COBCOB
ميرسى على مرورك​


----------



## إيرينى صلاح (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

[:new5: بجد مرسييه ليك كتتتتتتتتتتييييييييير على الشريط الرائع انا دورت عليه كتير علشان أنزله ومكنتش بلاقيه هو فعلا شريط يستاهل اننا نعيش معاه لما نسمع ومريم رائعة جدا واحساسها ملهوش حل وكلمات طبعا مليش تعليق عليها لأنها ارقى الكتابات اليأتكتبت فى لغة التسبيح الى من النوع ده مرسسسسسسسسيييييييييههه ليك مرة تانيه ربنا يعوضك 

يارب يعجبكو
انا حبيت اشاركو بالشريط الرائع دة قبل ما اتشغل فى امتحاناتى
صلو من اجلى كتييييييييييييير[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ميرسى يا ايرينى خالص على مرورك و ردك الرقيق
انشاء الله تبقى بركة للجميع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ميرسى مووووووووووووووووووت 
وميرسى جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا على الشريط الرائع ده 
وربنا معاكى فى امتحاناتك وانا هصليلك بس اوعدينى انت كمان تصليلى
اوك ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*ميرسى يا احلى توتى على ردك اللى زى العسل
صلوات العدرا مريم والقديسين تكون معاكى وتباركك​*


----------



## shadyos (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ما تعولش الهم*

لو تقدر تجيبه لينا يبقي فيك بركة
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ميرسى على الشريط الرائع ده
و ربنا معاكى فى الامتحانات.


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*ميرسى كتييير يا مايكل على مرورك
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## juese (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

god help you


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*ميرسى juese 
ربنا معاك ويرعاك​*


----------



## mina sokkar (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

msh 3arf 2a2ol 7aga 3'er an ana kont ma7tag 7d ya2oly mat3olsh el ham ...... ana 5ayf 2wy mn el exams saloly .... w thanks alot


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*



> msh 3arf 2a2ol 7aga 3'er an ana kont ma7tag 7d ya2oly mat3olsh el ham ...... ana 5ayf 2wy mn el exams saloly .... w thanks alot


معلش يا مينا كلنا لها .. مأنا كمان فى نفس المحنة  :t11:
بس ان شاء الله ربنا يفرح قلوبنا بالنجاح... المهم اننا نعمل اللى علينا
نشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبك وان شا الله يكون تعزية وبركة ليك
ودى روابط لصلوات قبل المذاكرة وقبل الامتحان بفم البابا كيرلس والبابا شنودة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21789

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21790
يارب تكون بركة وسلام لكل اللى بيمتحنو​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*حقيقي شريط مالهوش حل ابدا ابدا*


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*



> حقيقي شريط مالهوش حل ابدا ابدا


نشكر ربنا كتيييير ان الشريط عجبك..والرب يجعله بركة ليك
وميرسى كتييييير ع مرورك ..صلى من اجلى​


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ميرسيييييييييييي بجد بجد بجد بجد بجد على الريط الرائع ده طبعا مش جديد على حاجاتك الجميلة اللى معودانا عليها ربنا يباركك 
وصلولى كتييييييييير عشان عندى شوية ضيقات


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*



> ميرسيييييييييييي بجد بجد بجد بجد بجد على الريط الرائع ده طبعا مش جديد على حاجاتك الجميلة اللى معودانا عليها ربنا يباركك
> وصلولى كتييييييييير عشان عندى شوية ضيقات


ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك وعلى كلامك الرقيق زيك
ربنا يرفع عنك كل ضيقة ويحفظك من كل شر​


----------



## FADESHIKO (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

يا انت قديم اوى الشريط دة عندى من خمس سنين :smil13:


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااا*

معلش يا استاذ فادى هو قديم بالنسبالك بس فى ناس تانى كانت محتاجاه
وبعدين انت اللى جاى متأخر انا منزلاه من زمان
والغلط مردود يا سيدى اوعدك لو وصلت لاى حاجة جديدة هانزلها​


----------



## FADESHIKO (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااا*

يا جماعة انا بهزر بجد والله انا لسة منزل الشريط دة دلوقتى  وبجد انا اسف على المداخلة البايخة دى


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منق*



> يا جماعة انا بهزر بجد والله انا لسة منزل الشريط دة دلوقتى وبجد انا اسف على المداخلة البايخة دى


مافيش اسف ولا حاجة مداخلتك على عينى وراسى انت وكل اخواتى فى المنتدى
انا كمان ماقصدتش ان ردى يكون جد حتى لو انت منزل الشريط من زمان
انت تؤمر يافادى.. وربنا معاك​​


----------



## miso (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ميرسى اوى انا سمعت ترنيمة متعولش الهم وكنت عايزة اسمع باقى الشريط ميرسى على مجهودك ده.


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*



miso قال:


> ميرسى اوى انا سمعت ترنيمة متعولش الهم وكنت عايزة اسمع باقى الشريط ميرسى على مجهودك ده.



ميرسى يا ميسو على مرورك الجميل .. نشكر ربنا انك لاقيتى الشريط عندنا
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## maikooo (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

انا عضو جديد هنا اسمى مايكل وبجد الشريط هااااااااااااااااااايل​


----------



## Ava_bola (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

شكراااا بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## ramez_z (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

بجد يا جماعة انا ندمان انى انا معرفتش المنتدى هنا من زمان انتو جامدين بجد  ربنا يحافظ عليكو ويباركو 


وجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااارى              التحميل


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

اهلا بيك معانا يا maikooo وميرسى كتير لمرورك وردك

ميرسى يا Ava_bola على ردك وتشجيعك

ميرسى يا ramez_z على ردك الجميل ومافيش ندم ولا حاجة .. اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى ومستنيين مشاركاتك الجامده ومداخلاتك الكتيير 

نشكر ربنا ان الشريط عجبكو ..ربنا يجعله بركة لينا..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## عبير (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

[*B]شكرا جدا على تعبك وربنا يعوض تعبك [/B*]


----------



## عبير (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*شكرا جدا على تعبك وربنا يعوض تعبك *


----------



## عبير (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

:big29:


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*



عبير قال:


> *شكرا جدا على تعبك وربنا يعوض تعبك *



ميرسى يا عبير على مرورك واهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## mina3338 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

شكرا ليكي يا جينا بجد 
وانا فعلا  كنت عايز الشريط ده وخصوصا ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه:yahoo:


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*



mina3338 قال:


> شكرا ليكي يا جينا بجد
> وانا فعلا  كنت عايز الشريط ده وخصوصا ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه:yahoo:



العفو يا مينا لا شكر على واجب..نشكر ربنا انك لاقيت الشريط عندنا
وميرسى على مرورك​


----------



## jack_as_2000 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

الف الف شكرا


----------



## gogoxx2 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

مرسيه جدا جدا شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## michelywahba (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ما تعولش الهم*

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mina love_jesus (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ما تعولش الهم*

THankSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط ما تعولش الهم*

ثااااااانكس​


----------



## renard (26 يناير 2008)

*شريط ماتعولش الهم باداء المرنمة مريم بطرس*

*"]ده شريط اسمه ماتعولش الهم باداء المرنمة مريم بطرس (صوتها يا جماعه جميل جدا ) وترانيم حلوة جدا جدا
أرجو أن كل المنتدى ينزله وتقولولى إيه رأيكم*​

1- *لو حزننا*

2- *ماتعولش الهم*


3- *بعته قولى بكام*

4-*ياللى لمست*

5- *لما بخاف*

6- *كما يحلو لى*

7- *حبـك كفاية*

8- *يا نفوس*

9- *راجعلك*

10-* لما الفرص*ة[/B]​[/SIZE]


----------



## Meriamty (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم باداء المرنمة مريم بطرس*



ميرسى جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## renard (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم باداء المرنمة مريم بطرس*

*merci kter 3la el rad da,
 w ya rab bgd tkon el tranem m3zya lkl mn ysm3ha​*


----------



## batates (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم باداء المرنمة مريم بطرس*

ميرسى ليك بس انا مش عارفة احملة ازاى يا ريت تقولى بليز


----------



## ميزوا (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم باداء المرنمة مريم بطرس*

ميرسى جدا على الترانيم دية 
ربنا يباركك
وارجو المزيد


----------



## ميلاد (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*ما فيش كلام يتقال*


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*



> الف الف شكرا


ميرسى يا jack_as_2000 على مرورك..ربنا يباركك



> مرسيه جدا جدا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااا


ميرسى يا gogoxx2 على مرورك ..ربنا يباركك



> ما فيش كلام يتقال


ميرسى على مرورك 

واهلا بيكو معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## saly_mark (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم باداء المرنمة مريم بطرس*

ِكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## GEORGE_ROMAN (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*ميرسي يا جينا*
*وجارى التحميل ياقمر*​


----------



## mk1611 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

thanxxxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeer


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ميرسى خالص على محبتكو لكل اللى نورونى 
GEORGE_ROMAN و ماريان ابراهيم و mk1611
ربنا يبارككو ..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## akmalfad (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

بخرستوس افطونف خين اوميثمى افطونف
الف شكر


----------



## esmat (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## yoyo_3116 (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ميرسي جدا وربنا يعوض تعبكم
                                         جو


----------



## sosana (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ميرسي كتير انا كان نفسي فيه من زمان


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*جينا ياحبيبتى انا عارفة انى بتعبك معايا كتير 
بس الينك صلاحيته انتهت 
معلش ياحبيبتى انا بتعب معايا كتير
لو فيه لينك تانى احمل منه الشريط ​*


----------



## peter_2010 (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

انا بشكرا كل الذين يتولون ان ينشروا هذة الترانيم الرائعة
صلو لاجلى لانى مبعرفش 
                                    واحسن الله وانشاء الله


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ميرسى akmalfad & esmat & yoyo_3116
وميرسى يا سوسنه
على مروركم ..ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *جينا ياحبيبتى انا عارفة انى بتعبك معايا كتير
> بس الينك صلاحيته انتهت
> معلش ياحبيبتى انا بتعب معايا كتير
> لو فيه لينك تانى احمل منه الشريط ​*



انجى ياقمر مافيش تعب ولا حاجة انتى تؤمرى
بس انا اتأكدت من اللينك دلوقت ولاقيته سليم
طب جربى كده الترنيمة دى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/23223004/e70609/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=3032fd9a
لو لسة لينك الشريط مش شغال ودى شغالة قوليلى وانا اجيبلك لينكات الترانيم منفصلة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*



peter_2010 قال:


> انا بشكرا كل الذين يتولون ان ينشروا هذة الترانيم الرائعة
> صلو لاجلى لانى مبعرفش
> واحسن الله وانشاء الله



العفو يابيتر
كلنا نشكر ربنا على منتدانا الجميل ربنا يبارك فيه دايما
وربنا معاك ويحفظ حياتك ويباركك..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## يوستيكا (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

مررررررررررررررررررسي كتير بجد شريط رائع


----------



## peter_2010 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*



يوستيكا قال:


> مررررررررررررررررررسي كتير بجد شريط رائع


ممكن طلب فى ترنيمة اسمها
*محسناش
تاليف :كيرلس مدحت
تلحين: بيتر عوض
كورال البشارة -اسكندرية 
كنيسة العذراء والملاك غبريال 
بشارع سيف -سيدى بشر قبلى*


----------



## peter_2010 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*محسناش
تاليف :كيرلس مدحت
تلحين: بيتر عوض
كورال البشارة -اسكندرية
كنيسة العذراء والملاك غبريال
بشارع سيف -سيدى بشر قبلى*


----------



## mareen (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

ana h2oul merci m3 any 3refa an de 7ega so3'era 3la 23geaby b el shread


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*







يوستيكا + بيتر + مارين​


----------



## مسعد خليل (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

فعلاااااااااااااااااا شريط رائع الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

*جاااااارى التحميل شكراا​*


----------



## nana nimo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

شريط جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*






مسعد + الانبا ونس + نانا
لمروركم الجميل​


----------



## hekmat (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## tata2000 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

بجد انا كنت بدور على ترنيمة ما تعولش الهم كتير و كان نفسى فيها قوى و نزلت اكتر من ترنيمة كلهم اجمل من بعض بجد ميرسى ليكى كتير كتير كتير ربنا يعوضك و يباركك


----------



## amir melad (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ماتعولش الهم كااااااااااااااااامل(منقول)*

سلام ونعمه 
الرب يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
اذكروني في صلواتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفي


----------

